# How to keep Amazon Frogbit alive? haha



## miiiso (Dec 25, 2017)

Can anyone send ways on how to make amazon frogbit live? People have told me it's supposed to be a really easy plant to care for and stuff but for some reason, mine keeps rotting away. The leaves get holes and disintegrate slowly and I just get sad watching it!  I used to keep some in my 5 gallon shrimp tank, but they've all been transferred to the water of my emersed container/planter to try to save them... 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=61&category=genus&spec=Limnobium

Like all aquatic plants it needs adequate light, adequate nutrients in the water, temperature within its preferred range, and nothing in the water that will harm it (chlorine, or salt, for example). Do you meet all of those needs?


----------



## miiiso (Dec 25, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=61&category=genus&spec=Limnobium
> 
> Like all aquatic plants it needs adequate light, adequate nutrients in the water, temperature within its preferred range, and nothing in the water that will harm it (chlorine, or salt, for example). Do you meet all of those needs?


I hope I have been... but I think my problem is that the tops have been getting wet and the flow in my small tank may have been too much for it  Guess I'll just grow 'em in my container until I get a better tank!
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

miiiso said:


> I hope I have been... but I think my problem is that the tops have been getting wet and the flow in my small tank may have been too much for it  Guess I'll just grow 'em in my container until I get a better tank!
> Thanks for your reply!


Could you share a picture of your tank? Recently I received few pieces of frogbit in a terrible shape. I split them between my 2 tanks:

1. 10 liters bowl, strong light, no filter, no water movement, no ferts and (almost) zero nitrates. Old leaves rotted, but new ones grow nicely. Due to strong light they are almost yellow with red accents. Very slowly growing with very fuzzy and long roots - probably because of low amount of nitrogen.

2. 160 liters tank, medium light, stronger water movement, minimum of ferts and about 20ppm of nitrates. New leaves are green and fast growing, roots are shorter (might be getting eaten by livebearers though). To minimize splashing on leaves, I created a barrier from air tubing and keeping all plants in one place with calmer water (please see attached photos and excuse mess in the tank ). They don't seem to mind a bit of water movement - roots are gently swinging.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

While all of these floating plants (frogbit, red root, water lettuce) have the reputation of being insanely easy, my experience is a little different. Most of the time they grow incredibly fast and must be thinned several times a month. But sometimes in some tanks they simply do not thrive. I have not be able to isolate the cause. I think that water movement is OK as long as the plants are anchored in place somehow. If they are being constantly swirled around the surface of the water, they tend to decline.


----------



## miiiso (Dec 25, 2017)

Michael said:


> While all of these floating plants (frogbit, red root, water lettuce) have the reputation of being insanely easy, my experience is a little different. Most of the time they grow incredibly fast and must be thinned several times a month. But sometimes in some tanks they simply do not thrive. I have not be able to isolate the cause. I think that water movement is OK as long as the plants are anchored in place somehow. If they are being constantly swirled around the surface of the water, they tend to decline.


Mine used to be anchored in place but the long roots started disappearing  then it started to swirl around and decline like you said. Guess I have to work on the flow of my tank... 
Thanks!


----------



## miiiso (Dec 25, 2017)

mysiak said:


> Could you share a picture of your tank? Recently I received few pieces of frogbit in a terrible shape. I split them between my 2 tanks:
> 
> 1. 10 liters bowl, strong light, no filter, no water movement, no ferts and (almost) zero nitrates. Old leaves rotted, but new ones grow nicely. Due to strong light they are almost yellow with red accents. Very slowly growing with very fuzzy and long roots - probably because of low amount of nitrogen.
> 
> 2. 160 liters tank, medium light, stronger water movement, minimum of ferts and about 20ppm of nitrates. New leaves are green and fast growing, roots are shorter (might be getting eaten by livebearers though). To minimize splashing on leaves, I created a barrier from air tubing and keeping all plants in one place with calmer water (please see attached photos and excuse mess in the tank ). They don't seem to mind a bit of water movement - roots are gently swinging.


Here's a photo of the tank they used to be in. Just a small 5gal shrimp tank with some CPD. I dont put anything except api stress coat. That tubing idea is real nice, btw! And you have a neat tank!
Thanks!


----------

